
Oden: experimental, statically-typed functional language, built for Go ecosystem - jaytaylor
http://oden-lang.org/
======
cgag
I'be been mulling over a similar concept for a while, really excited for this.
Go has such great tooling and a nice ecosystem, but could use some language
improvements, like coffeescript or the alt JVM languages.

I really want sum types, strict semantics, and untyped IO, and a good
ecosystem.

~~~
amelius
> Go has such great tooling and a nice ecosystem, but could use some language
> improvements, like coffeescript or the alt JVM languages.

I'd like to see a language that compiles to Go, but also to Javascript, so
that code can run on both client and server without changes.

That language should not equal Go, because, honestly, some aspects of this
language are quite strange:
[https://golang.org/doc/faq#nil_error](https://golang.org/doc/faq#nil_error)

~~~
Vendan
Note that that issue makes perfect sense, and the odds of it affecting you are
very very very small. I've written a lot of go code, and have never been
affected by it.

------
tomp
Finally, a language that exposes Go's polymorphism abilities to the user!

~~~
lomnakkus
I have to admit that I laughed at that :)

------
whateveracct
Why use :: for type annotations instead of the more standard single colon?

~~~
bryanlarsen
:: is what Haskell uses, and this is a Haskell derivative.

~~~
whateveracct
Haskell is a bit of the odd man out in terms of syntax for type annotations.
Scala, OCaml, Agda, Idris, Elm all use single colon. I'm actually unsure why
Haskell is the way it is.

~~~
hollerith
Haskell's designers wanted single colon for the cons operator, and the cons
operator is legal on the left-hand side of an "equation" (sorry, don't recall
the official terminology) because Haskell allows pattern matching there.

(I'm not saying I agree with the decision.)

------
groovy2shoes
This looks pretty cool! Are there any plans for having polymorphic interfaces?
I bet that could lead to some really neat code.

------
notoden
This looks interesting but does anybody else think that the code of conduct
might drive people away from the project?

[http://oden-lang.org/code-of-conduct/](http://oden-lang.org/code-of-conduct/)

My gut feeling is that an early stage project such as Oden should simply focus
on the technology, grow the community and then at a later stage consult with
the community if they want to introduce a code of conduct.

~~~
richard_todd
Though I really shouldn't care, I admit it kinda turned me off when I saw the
prominent code of conduct. I don't think they are needed (you can ban a
troublemaker without a document) and I don't think they are effective (never
met a bully that cared if a piece of paper said "be nice"). But mostly, seeing
these codes pop up everywhere bothers me because I like to think of hobby
software as one of the last realms on earth where you can have a meritocracy
without the politically correct nonsense that eats at your soul the rest of
the day. I feel like the open source community is starting to get tainted,
somehow, and I hope in time there's a strong reaction the other way.

~~~
glenda
I agree that political correctness should not be the focus of a technical
discussion, and like-wise there shouldn't be anything remotely offensive in
those kinds of discussions either. Just as political correctness eats away at
your soul, racism/sexism/etc... do too. You're free to run your own projects
however you want; the maintainer of Oden obviously doesn't want to work with
people who require the freedom to be offensive in public forums. If that
offends you then don't work on it.

~~~
throw12111
It's more nuanced than that: Many people have no intention of being offensive
but don't want to be regulated either.

CoC projects often attract the worst politicians who are just acceptably
polite on the surface but absolutely cold and ruthless in their actions.
Ironically, these people also often tend to blog about politeness in OSS.

------
zelcon5
An ad-hoc, informally specified, bug-ridden, slow implementation of half of
Haskell

~~~
dang
Please don't post snarky dismissals of new work to HN. Substantive criticism
is fine.

~~~
zelcon5
How is this _not_ exactly what I said it was though? The author even says in
the readme that it's a NIH version of Haskell.

I love PL mental masturbation as much as anyone else, but stuff like this is
equivalent to an oil spill in a freshwater lake with 20 endangered species.

~~~
dang
The problem is the genre of the snarky dismissal. Perhaps there was a solid
point behind what you said, but you didn't express it that way.

It's a tragedy of the commons. Posting such coments never feels harmful, but
once they get above a certain level the whole community becomes filled with
toxic fumes. This threshold is lower than it seems—the damage isn't only in
the fumes your comment gives off, but in the encouragement it gives others to
do the same.

Tragedy of the commons plus broken windows theory is not an auspicious
combination, so we try to be proactive about asking people not to do this.

------
Mikeb85
Cool stuff. Although I'm getting a little tired of seeing Haskell-like
languages everywhere, it is interesting to see it target Go.

